# When can I have a signature?



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Noticed the feature is currently disabled for me. When will I be allowed to use it so I can write something in it that looks cool to me but is likely uninteresting to everyone else?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

I think its Gold member status?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> I think its Gold member status?


Oh...



UK Muscle said:


> GOLD
> 
> Registered for 360 days AND with at least 1000 posts.
> 
> ...


Bah...


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Dan94 said:


> I think its Gold member status?





> Oh...
> 
> Bah...


At present only Gold members and Reps may add sigs.

I'm open to changing this if people think it should be different. Please start a poll in the Suggestions section see if it gets a good response


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Lorian said:


> At present only Gold members and Reps may add sigs.
> 
> I'm open to changing this if people think it should be different. Please start a poll in the Suggestions section see if it gets a good response


Good idea - I've been wondering the same... 360 days is so long to wait!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I could use it, but don't wanna.


----------

